# My cure for a picky Hav eater



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

A little sister!! :biggrin1: Havaone is now HavaTWO! I'd like to introduce Havanna's new lil sis, Olivia. She's 9 1/2 weeks old and slept all night last night :whoo: She has also motivated Havanna to eat her kibble, which has been a problem. Welcome home, Olivia!

Michelle


----------



## FablesMom (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the wonderful new little addition!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

She's adorable! She looks a lot like Shamouti's brother, Atwood.

Yes! Competition does wonders for picky eaters, doesn't it?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats on your new addition- she is precious!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations! She is adorable. You will love having two.
She looks like a mini Oliver :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats! Two is TEN times more fun! Really!

Yep, competition does wonders for the appetite!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats!! veryyyyyyyy cute!

Ryan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What a little doll! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, Olivia is precious. The last photo kind of reminds me of Sedona as a puppy. Congratulations!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

She's beautiful! 
Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I love your pictures. She is so sweet. I love the name Olivia.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on a new puppy! Olivia is adorable! I bet they'll love having each other to play with!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Olivia is adorable! Congratulations!  Enjoy the cute twosome! It is really a lot of fun.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

What a beautiful girl. I hope one day to have two.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

How cute she is! Congrats!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She is a sweetie pie. I know you are going to have a ball with another baby.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable!!!! Congrats to you!! I am very jealous...IWAP!!!!!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*So adorable.*


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She is such a cutie. I love that stage . . . and it goes so fast. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

TWO's RULE! Congrats, she's adorable!!
Carole


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Congratulations - that is such fun news. I love her name.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I knew you would become a Havatwo! She is beautiful and I LOVE the name!


----------



## havaone (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, we've had Olivia home for 10 days now. She and Havanna aren't the best of buddies yet; I'm hoping that gets better as time goes on and Olivia gets older/bigger. However, when they do play....look out!!

Michelle


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She really is a beauty, congrats!


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

How adorable!! I'm tired just looking at them. Phew!!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww!! Congrats! Great play pictures!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

michi715 said:


> Awww!! Congrats! Great play pictures!


Ditto!


----------



## codyg (Jun 14, 2008)

She is adorable. They both are! Congratulations.


----------

